# Graduation Day!



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Our sweet girl Ghost graduated from obedience class(puppy training) today. She also won the "fastest recall puppy" award LOL! Love my girl. ❤❤


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome. Such a pretty girl!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Awww congrats Ghost, I've been following her story since you joined and am so happy she's doing so well


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Congratulations Ghost!!! Having read back on what happened, I'm so happy to see that she's doing amazing! Pretty girl!


----------



## Timberdog (Dec 26, 2016)

Congrats Ghost!:congratulations: I Love her eyes, full of love!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Well done Ghost!!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Good girl Ghost.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations pretty girl Ghost!! You guys are doing great


----------

